# Water change for arowana tank.



## CHRISSO (Aug 3, 2011)

Hi all,

this is my 1st time owning a silver Arowana. Im just wondering, to all the Arowana owners, how frequent are you doing your water changes? how much? and whats the best method to do the water change without disturbing the biological aspect of the tank? i.e water preparation, additives etc.

My silver is still a juvenile about 7" long and is currently being house _temporarily_ in a 65 Gal tank. Currently running an eheim 2217 cannister + Ac50 HOB.

thanks all in advance


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

I did 25% water change per week

my tank is 120G with 6 datnoids, 1 pleco and a 12" Super Red

Keep the lid close as much as possible to prevent the arowana from jumping out and try not to make sudden movement to freak out the fish


----------



## aeri (Sep 9, 2007)

i do a 30% weekly water change.
i add in dechlorinator (eg. prime) and aquarium salt (eg. salt) when returning tap water to the tank.


----------

